# Cartridge or pump?



## CSue (Feb 10, 2008)

When your making these and taking to a Show, fo you install a cartridge, emoty pump  or pump with ink?


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 10, 2008)

I carry a few testers that have neither installed.  If someone wants to test the pen/nib, I dip the nib in bottled ink and hand it to them.  A simple dip is generally worth 5-6 lines of writing.  Make sure you have a bottle of water available for cleaning the nib afterwards.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 10, 2008)

I do what Lou does.  None of my fountain pens ever have a cartridge installed because the ink will find it's way into the feed and could dry up and then you have a non-functioning pen for a customer to try.[V]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 10, 2008)

I would agree, I would further suggest Lou's areo-metric converters installed and a couple "disposables" on hand to show, and better yet, a couple Waterman ones that look better.  Lou's look so much better than the cheap plastic ones and are a high selling point when you open up the pen. If they wist, showing them a long Waterman cartridge again looks better than the shorty unmarked ones that come free.


----------

